# Grand Theft Auto San Andreas - Weird letters



## higgypiggyme (Jan 19, 2008)

Urm what it is, is that i installed san andreas onto my cmputer, and both offline and online when i've loaded it up it has writing and numbers all over the screen and i dont know how to get rid of it  please help someone!!


----------



## higgypiggyme (Jan 19, 2008)

doo one have an idea? :sigh:


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi higgypiggyme!!

Do you have a latest driver for the graphic card? Maybe you can update the graphic card driver and see whether it helps resolve the issue :smile:


----------



## higgypiggyme (Jan 19, 2008)

ty i'll have to try it, urm while were at it  could you tell me, i got 10 day free trial on WoW and it says: Failed To Find Suitable Displaying Device

Can you help ?


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

It seems maybe this is because of driver issue. And what is the graphic card you are using? Is it integrated with mo-bo, or is it external peripherals?


----------



## higgypiggyme (Jan 19, 2008)

hmm, alright, i cant connect to grand theft auto now..  i lcick to play it, and it wont load up GTA  help?


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi higgypiggyme!!

Sorry for the late reply. So, you cannot bring up the GTA SA now?can you try this:

1. Right click on GTA SA icon
2. Choose *Properties*
3. Click on *Compatibility* tab
4. Under *Run this program under compatibility mode for* , try choose earlier version OS, such as XP SP2
5. Click *Apply*, and *OK*. Try to start your GTA now and see whether it works :grin:


----------



## higgypiggyme (Jan 19, 2008)

i tryied it, but i dont have windoiws xp one and none of the others work .


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Can you post a screenshot of the game when the random characters appear.

Reinstall your graphics driver or try an earlier version. What make/model is your graphics card? Are you using Vista 32 or 64 bit? Does your system meet the game's minimum requirements?


----------



## higgypiggyme (Jan 19, 2008)

the letters are sorted the not loading is my problem now


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Reinstall the game and your graphics driver or try an earlier version. What make/model is your graphics card? Are you using Vista 32 or 64 bit? Does your system meet the game's minimum requirements?


----------



## higgypiggyme (Jan 19, 2008)

My graphics card i dnt know what it is, but im on xp 32


----------



## higgypiggyme (Jan 19, 2008)

also, Loading WoW, Failed to find a suitable displaying device, any ideas?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Failed to find a suitable displaying device: Reinstall the game and your graphics driver or try an earlier version.

Your profile says you have Vista, which is why you've been advised to try compatibility mode. You don't need to do this with XP.


----------



## higgypiggyme (Jan 19, 2008)

how do i reinstall my driver?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

To find out what graphics card you have, go to Start > Control Panel > System > Hardware tab > Device Manager and click the [+] next to Display Adapters.

Download the correct driver from the manufacturer's website.

To uninstall your current driver and install the new one, go to Start > Control Panel > System > Hardware tab > Device Manager. Click the [+] next to Display Adapters, right click the graphics card entry and select Uninstall.

Close down all windows and programs. Reboot and keep tapping F8 while the computer is starting until you see the Advanced Options menu. Select VGA mode. When Windows has finished loading, the display will look strange. This is only temporary while using the standard VGA driver. Disable your antivirus and install the new driver. Reboot to complete.


----------



## higgypiggyme (Jan 19, 2008)

do you have to have a disk to install a new driver?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you have the CD that came with the graphics card, you can install from there. If not, download from the manufacturer's website (probably ATI or nvidia).

If you have integrated or onboard graphics, the driver will be on your motherboard CD, or you can download from the motherboard manufacturer's website.


----------



## higgypiggyme (Jan 19, 2008)

when i click on device manager there isnt a display adapters one


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You don't see anything like this?


----------



## higgypiggyme (Jan 19, 2008)

nope no display adapters


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If 'Display Adapters' is missing from Device Manager, try reinstalling the chipset drivers from your motherboard CD or from their website, then reboot and check again. If you still can't see it, switch off and unplug the computer, open the case, remove the graphics card from the slot, blow out any dust and put the card back in.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

The *Display Adapter* is missing? Seems like a chipset problem here. Did you tried to install the latest chipset driver. If you don't know how to find the chipset driver, download CPU-z (its under my signature down here) and run it on your computer. Choose the Mainboard tab, and post the screenshot here :smile:


----------

